# Dirk Nowitzki: Knee surgery recovery ‘longer than we expected’



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Mavericks star Dirk Nowitzki, who continues to rehab from arthroscopic surgery on his right knee, said the recovery process is taking longer than he expected.
> 
> Nowitzki spoke for the first time since shortly after the Oct. 19 procedure during the Mavs’ broadcast Monday night of their game against the Minnesota Timberwolves on Fox Sports Southwest. Team doctors initially said Nowitzki would be able to resume basketball activities in six weeks.
> 
> ...


http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2012/...-taking-longer-than-expected/?ls=iref:nbahpts


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

If I'm reading correctly, his recovery is actually taking the same amount of time that the doctors expected, but that he was hoping he'd be back in two weeks, as opposed to the original 3-6. Right now it's looking more like 6 weeks, but if the Mavericks can stay afloat, I'm not overly concerned.


----------

